# Duprasi (Fat Tailed Gerbils) - for sale!



## Holly92 (Apr 16, 2012)

I have three 8 week old Duprasi for sale.

One male and two female.

All handled regularly and really friendly. 

£10 each.

Would prefer to sell individually, however would consider selling two females together.

Cannot be used for breeding, as all from the same litter!

Can deliver to Surrey if anyone around this area is interested.


----------



## nora93 (Aug 22, 2013)

*i would like one please*

i would like the male gerbil please. 
but is it okay with me being abroad.
please reply to me as soon as possible.


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

nora93 said:


> i would like the male gerbil please.
> but is it okay with me being abroad.
> please reply to me as soon as possible.


How will you pick it up?


----------



## lisadew24 (Jul 31, 2010)

Maybe she's on holiday and wants op to hold on to the male till back


----------



## x Sarah x (Nov 16, 2007)

Shame you are too far, i'm after another female!


----------



## nora93 (Aug 22, 2013)

*=(*

yea.... that would be hard.... i was really desperate i didn't think it through.....it's so hard to find in my country.....sorry to bother you.....i'll try and search for it here harder..... =) thanks


----------



## Melissa88 (Oct 28, 2009)

nora93 said:


> yea.... that would be hard.... i was really desperate i didn't think it through.....it's so hard to find in my country.....sorry to bother you.....i'll try and search for it here harder..... =) thanks


What country are you located in? If you are in North America I know of at least a couple breeders and could send you links to the websites if you'd like?


----------



## malkymoss (Aug 24, 2013)

Do you have any female fat tailed gerbils for sale at the moment?


----------

